# Private Spots



## fivestar (Mar 6, 2012)

Guys I am looking for someone who is willing to sell me some private spots for fishing and diving. If you or anyone you know is willing please PM me and we will get in touch.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Here's a pirate spot for you...*

But seriously, search the forum, there was a post a while back where somebody was trying to sell some spots.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

You'll have better luck of buying someone first born child than their good spots .


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

lol, drop your own


----------



## fivestar (Mar 6, 2012)

*Thanx*

Thanx for the sarcasm but I have already received some replies from people who were actually willing to help.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

How do you make sure it's a private spot? You do understand there is no such thing as a private spot in the gulf of mexico, if I drive over your private spot and pick it clean your out a bunch of money. Just letting you know...


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

fivestar said:


> Thanx for the sarcasm .....


*sar·casm noun \ˈsär-ˌka-zəm\*


*Definition of SARCASM*

1 See Pensacola Fishing Forum

........


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

there needs to be a seperate font for sarcasm, a lot less fights would get started.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'd be careful buying spots, I doubt anyone will sell you their best spots and how do you know they are there, aren't public, etc? Just because a spot is not listed on the public list, does not mean that 1000 guys do know about it.

I wish you luck and it is not a bad idea, but good spots are very hard to come by.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

amarcafina said:


> You'll have better luck of buying someone first born child than their good spots .


LOL!! Thats funny! LOL


----------



## fivestar (Mar 6, 2012)

I appreciate the warning and obviously nothing is private in the gulf. I have just started fishing the area and i dont expect to get honey holes but the location of additional bottom structure would be great for me no matter how many other people know about it. Also I am looking for deep structure and would like to know of some spots near the nipple edge and spur as they are such vast areas. Dont need a snapper honey hole that is what chum is for.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

I see you have radar...... mmmmmmmm.. Works great to see the rain at long distance.. :whistling:


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

please dont think that just becasue they sell you the number doesnt mean they arent going to fish it also or you are the only one who knows about it...you would be better off buy a reef and having it dropped yourself so you know the only 2 people who have the numbers for a little while


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The first thing I would recommend that you do is download the lists of public spots off this forum in the reefs and wrecks section. The next thing I would recommend is a good chart card for you chart plotter, they have a lot of public spots already loaded on them. The last thing that I would recommend is to keep an eye on your bottom machine and you motor from place to place, mark all fish shows and structure that rises off the bottom. Those three things will put you on fish and will get you started on your own list of secret honey holes.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

I agree with Kim, put the money you spend into the "private spots" and put it into a nice Fishfinder. I was completely new 2 yrs ago, but my downscan is perfect for a newb like me. And I mentioned still a newb after almost 2 yrs of offshore fishing...lol.


----------



## Sean Summers (Jan 3, 2008)

Check out the Supermap On florida-offshore.com, thousands of spots for free, and you can download them right to your machine.


----------



## SquidBrand (Nov 10, 2009)

+2 on the radar...


----------

